# Small Outdoor Trash Receptacle



## thenexus (Aug 16, 2010)

Need some help.

We've been trying to locate a small outdoor trash receptacle to use in a couple of outdoor play areas for a daycare. The problem that we have held is trying to find one that is of an appropirate size.

Our specifications note that the receptacle opening can't be taller than a childs armpit. So for a 2-3 year old than means that the opening can not be great than 20" high and for a 3-5 year old 22" high. Also, the reach of the childs arm has to be taken into account for the location of the opening. So if it's a receptacle the hole no further than 12" away from the edge of the trash receptacle (apparently that's their reach limit).

Any help you all could give would be great. We've searched for awhile and haven't been able to locate one. Oh, and it has to fallen under the Buy American Act or NAFTA.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

https://www.upbeat.com/
might have something for you. good luck.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dig a hole in the ground


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

alternatively, you could get a taller one and recess it into the ground (depending upon the type of surface you're dealing with). if it's just a play area with the faux bark or whatever it is they're using these days, it probably wouldn't take too much time to cut out a square hole, put some gravel at the bottom, and put a regular outdoor receptacle in there.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Dig a hole in the ground


beat me to it.


----------



## thenexus (Aug 16, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> alternatively, you could get a taller one and recess it into the ground (depending upon the type of surface you're dealing with). if it's just a play area with the faux bark or whatever it is they're using these days, it probably wouldn't take too much time to cut out a square hole, put some gravel at the bottom, and put a regular outdoor receptacle in there.


Surface material in most of the areas is concrete or EPDM.


----------



## thenexus (Aug 16, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Dig a hole in the ground


What to crawl into and hid. :jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You could do that too.

I've seen mini trash cans made from metal. Too tall?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...Flow=3&catalogId=10053&langId=-1&ddkey=Search


----------

